# Dirt jumper frame, aluminum vs steel?



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

I currently own an aluminum Yeti Dj frame. @36 years old the aluminum frame feels harsh to me and my joints. I wonder how much more comfort a steel frame would give me? Will I notice a difference between an aluminum and steel dirt jumper? Looking for a Specialized P1 or maybe a Haro steel reserve frame that I can get cheap. Is it worth a frame swap?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i don't think it's worth a frame swap. (at least not for a 'cheap'/boring steel bike--if it was as cool as or cooler than a Yeti, then maybe .... ; ) 

i think there is a noticeable difference with aluminum versus steel 'stiffness', although not nearly as much as when you're comparing aluminum versus steel bmx frames with an all-rigid setup.

try running a little less air pressure ! that'll smooth out the ride significantly.


----------

